# AnthonyC



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

O AnthonyC, AnthonyC wherefore art thou AnthonyC?

Dude, this place just aint' the same with out you....... *sniffles one lonely tear falling ever so slowly*


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 1, 2011)

haha, he must still not have power...or school.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> O AnthonyC,
> 
> Dude, this place just aint' the same with out you....



Yeah, isn't it simply wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 1, 2011)

Jacqui, oh no you didn't..........*changes signature again*


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

I think Anthony needs to buy himself another generator.... *looks around for somebody to pick on in place of Anthony*..... *sighs loudly because there is nobody able to give and take it so well  *


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui, oh no you didn't..........*changes signature again*



LOL!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui, oh no you didn't..........*changes signature again*
> ...


I know, easy come and easy go.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 2, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I think Anthony needs to buy himself another generator.... *looks around for somebody to pick on in place of Anthony*..... *sighs loudly because there is nobody able to give and take it so well  *


Blahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahah , ok now I REALLY might pee my pants! Blahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Ok, Jacqui, I love you again!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! I am alive and well... sorta. I just PM'd Yvonne w/what's been going on, but I'll give you all a quick update. Still no power. They say it may not be fully restored til Saturday! My generator is keeping my torts nice and warm, and keeping me clean, warm, and well lit! I have no internet, tv, or telephone b/c there is a tree @ the bottom of my road laying across all of the lines. I saw a truck heading down that way earlier so I hope they're there to cut it up! When I saw a thread titled "AnthonyC" I was expecting the worst  but it was REALLY nice stuff... even Jacqui's comments!  My students have not had class all week as well so they are still unaware of their classroom tortoise. Basically this SUCKS... but having a generator makes it slightly better. I get a kick out of the cars that drive-by & slow down and look b/c they see lights on in my house! Poor buggers!  Well that's about it! I think these poor people here @ the public library are on to my scam... come to use the computers, fake interest in their books, and leave empty handed!  Hope to see you all later! AnthonyC


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

Does the school also not have power then?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 2, 2011)

I totally agree, without AnthonyC there's noone to pick on!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 2, 2011)

ELECTRICITY HAS BEEN RESTORED! YESSSSSSS!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 2, 2011)

So school tomorrow?


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 2, 2011)

yay! when will the students find out about their tort?!?


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> ELECTRICITY HAS BEEN RESTORED! YESSSSSSS!



He's Back!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you miss me, Lar? xoxo!



laramie said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > ELECTRICITY HAS BEEN RESTORED! YESSSSSSS!
> ...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats!! I got my power back today too!! I just checked our Elec power's website and only 15% of my town has power! I feel so lucky!!


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Did you miss me, Lar? xoxo!



UMMMM YEAH!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 2, 2011)

For me it was 15% didn't have power... but that 15% includes me and the rest of my local school district. They are keeping the school closed until Monday. Crazy right? Invest in that generator! It's worth its weight in gold! Kept my torts warm and it kept me sane!!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Congrats!! I got my power back today too!! I just checked our Elec power's website and only 15% of my town has power! I feel so lucky!!





Lar! You made me blush!!! :shy:




laramie said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Did you miss me, Lar? xoxo!
> ...


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Lar! You made me blush!!! :shy:








laramie said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Lar! You made me blush!!! :shy:



Task complete


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 2, 2011)

Awwwwww group hug!!!! 

Erin, I didn't know you didn't have power either!! Glad it's back on!!! 

See, move to California, you only lose power when it's 110 outside!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 2, 2011)

Excellent idea... but then you'd have to see me in my European Man Thong! Hahaha!... or maybe bleh! I'm sooo tired... off to bed. So nice to hear from you again, Mary Anne! 



Torty Mom said:


> Awwwwww group hug!!!!
> 
> Erin, I didn't know you didn't have power either!! Glad it's back on!!!
> 
> See, move to California, you only lose power when it's 110 outside!


----------



## laramie (Nov 2, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Awwwwww group hug!!!!



HUG!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 2, 2011)

If you are under 18 do not read this, Tyler!! 

There is a ban against "Man thongs" *throws up in mouth* I prefer my men naked!! Bhahahahahahh


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 2, 2011)

hahaha!!! Banana Hammok is what I call them. 
Sorry, going to bed now!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 3, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Excellent idea... but then you'd have to see me in my European Man Thong!



That was a visual I did not need. Would be a reason to even live in the antarctic.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Awwwwww group hug!!!!
> 
> Erin, I didn't know you didn't have power either!! Glad it's back on!!!
> 
> See, move to California, you only lose power when it's 110 outside!





HAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! She speaks the truth!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

Uh oh... 
I need to go lie down! 
The thought of AnthonyC's European man thong has made me feel quite ill! 
I think I need a week in a padded cell to recover from the mental image  hehe.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2011)

If you ladies didn't like it, how do you think any guy reading this feels?

Bad form Anthony, bad form...


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 3, 2011)

Geez I didn't realize that a simple post would cause such a stir... haters!


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> haters!



Guilty as charged! I hate even the thought of those things you mentioned that I don't even wanna mention again...


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 3, 2011)

Truth be told... I wouldn't even want to look at MYSELF in one of those things! As a matter of fact I'm going on a cruise (actively recruiting a torto-sitter if anyone is interested ) in January and I'm praying that I don't see too many of 'em! Tom, you wouldn't be interested in flying to NY to watch my kiddies would ya? All expenses paid! All the snow you can handle! 



Tom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > haters!
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

We're not haters we are family and love you! Just not of the thought of you in a thong!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you, Steph! Nothing like expressing one's love followed by a quick insult! I have only one thing to say to you!--TARANTULA! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> We're not haters we are family and love you! Just not of the thought of you in a thong!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 3, 2011)

Where are you going????


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 3, 2011)

Not exactly sure yet. I didn't set it up, someone else did it for me. I'm also going to be in AZ from Friday the 18th of Nov til Wednesday the 23rd. Looking fwd to ditching the cold weather, even if it's just for a few days.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Tom, you wouldn't be interested in flying to NY to watch my kiddies would ya? All expenses paid! All the snow you can handle!



There is a price for everything sir...


TTPG in AZ?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Thank you, Steph! Nothing like expressing one's love followed by a quick insult! I have only one thing to say to you!--TARANTULA!



Your insults no longer hurt me. I saw baby trantulas today and they were quite cute... from a distance!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> If you are under 18 do not read this, Tyler!!
> 
> There is a ban against "Man thongs" *throws up in mouth* I prefer my men naked!! Bhahahahahahh



:O im telling my mother! 
I have missed anthony, i have not been online as much!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 3, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Steph! Nothing like expressing one's love followed by a quick insult! I have only one thing to say to you!--TARANTULA!
> ...



They do start to grow on you Steph.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> They do start to grow on you Steph.



They will never get close enough to grow on me 
I think they are too scary, even the skins give me the shivers. A spider should not be that big that you can see its hair!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> They will never get close enough to grow on me
> I think they are too scary, even the skins give me the shivers. A spider should not be that big that you can see its hair!



Thats funny!
I must admit, i hate them!


----------

